# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC Print Settings for Beginners (General)

## CTC-USA

We used Makerware with only the Standard and High presets. Makerware Firmware 7.5.
 
The printer is an CTC Bizer/Replicator, with Matterhackers Pro ABS/Pro PLA
*
ABS:*

110C Build plate230-235C Extruder55-100% Infill (100% always Recommended)No RaftBlue Painters TapeLevel Build Plate!Enclosure helpful on large prints

*PLA:*

60C Build Plate200-205C ExtruderBlue Painters TapeNo raftFan on at 5th layer and up for large printsLevel Build Plate50-100% Infill


*Leveling the Build Plate:* 

When printing in .05-.10mm resolutions, use a head speed of 50-60mm at Maximum. Less will yield better results, and a travel speed of 100-120

We use Blue Painters Tape on the build plate. When leveling the plate, you keep a single piece of paper under the nozzle the entire time. It should have SOME resistance. It should not be hard to pull or push the paper through. 

Be advised, don't remove the paper from under the nozzle until the leveling is complete. You wont be able to put the paper back under the nozzle if pulled with the painters tape applied.

----------


## Thor

I am using Makerware 2.4.1.24 to generate x3g files for printing.   I select 'The Replicator (Dual)' and it shows both the Left and the Right Extruders.   However, it only allows the use of the Right Extruder.   There seems to be no way to select the Left.  Am I using the correct software and version number?  Also is 'Replicator (Dual)' the correct selection?    The 'Replicator 2' selection only shows one extruder.  'The Replicator 2X' selection shows both extruders but the printer doesn't recognize the x3g files that it generates.   The last selection, 'The Replicator' is also for a single extruder.     Additional questions:

- What is infill?
- I have had difficulty printing without a raft, what is the reason for that when no raft is recommended above?
- The CTC manual isn't very clear.  I did not install the ReplicatorG software.   It was my inference that one uses either Makerware or ReplicatorG to convert the STL files to x3g.   Is that correct, and if so, is one preferable to the other?

----------


## curious aardvark

you select the nozzle from the main screen. 
Click on the moel to select it then click on the bottom left option - that will let you set a particular nozzle for a particular model. 
Haven't used makerware for awhile so I can't remember what the button is called. But it's bottom left of the model setup window. 
The model also changes colour depending on which nozzle has been allocated to it.As far

 as all your other questions go - BUY A BOOK :-) 
I recommend this one: http://www.amazon.com/Practical-3D-P...printing+brian
read it from cover to cover. ANd it'll answer about 90% of the questions you obvously can't be arsed to google :-)

----------


## Thor

Thanks for the help.   In Makerware there is a button on the lower left labeled 'Object'.    This allows you to choose the extruder for a selected object.   I will get the book.

Thanks again.

----------


## CTC-USA

We have found Makerware 3.7 made changes to the software. For best results, use Makerware 3.6!

----------


## Thor

I am using Makerware 2.4.1.24, as stated above.   When I Google Makerware download the latest that I find is 2.3.0.4.    Where does 3.6 or 3.7 come from?

----------


## EagleSeven

Before downloading version 3.7 from Makerware website,
make sure the firmware in printer is completely compatible with it.

I had to go back to 2.4. , with great difficulty reinstalling it.

----------

